# Van insurance



## barney15 (20 Apr 2008)

My husbands insurance was due recently and the brooker got in touch to give us a renewal, They firstly gave us a quote for €1670 from the same company he was with last year and same price as last year. They then gave us an alternate quote of €624 for a new company on the market and asked if we wanted to go with this, after looking through proposal form everything was the same. it is good to get some good financial news for a change. Three yearsa ago he paid €4800 for same policy as he had been off the road due to drink driving, expensive lesson but back on straight and narrow.


----------



## Jimbobp (24 Apr 2008)

Have u tried setanta insurance? New company sold thru brokers. Excellent rates and they also give driving of other vehicles as standard which is unique on the market? Ask ur broker about them or shop around if they don't deal with them.

(For those that dont know I work in a brokers office)


----------



## barney15 (24 Apr 2008)

It was actually with Setanta that he got the quote and we are very pleased with them. What do you mean they also give driving of other vehicles as standard, My husband only has insurance for Commercial but we have a car and he is not covered.


----------



## Jimbobp (24 Apr 2008)

Sorry should have specified other commercial vehicles, also family members vehicles are excluded. So more if he wants to drive one of his mates/work mates commercial vehicles up to 4 tons he's covered. 3rd party only cover.


----------



## barney15 (24 Apr 2008)

Thats good to know thanks. Not sure what we are going to do about car insurance, its a pain he is not allowed drive it.


----------



## Jimbobp (24 Apr 2008)

Did you try putting him on as a named driver? If you're own company have refused u should shop around, there's a lot of choice nowadays for drivers with previous convictions. ARB or wrightway should take the both of u. Setanta also have a private car product, depending on ur circumstances they should also take you.


----------



## barney15 (24 Apr 2008)

My insurance is not up till Sept ,with FBD and I have 5+ years claimsfree but I will ring around and see what Setanta can do for me, Our broker is Dolmen and we were with ARB last year but I know quote was €3000 with him as a named driver on my policy. He now has 3 years claims free so hopefully someone can help us. As you say there is loads of competition out there now.


----------



## CreditCrunch (24 Apr 2008)

FBD will quote you the most competitive insurance on  A 4 X 4.

As far as I know they are also the best quote on Commercial Insurance too ( perhaps Vans? )

I've been with them for 3 years now.


----------



## barney15 (24 Apr 2008)

FBD are definately not competitive in our case, they are with car insurance but would not even speak with regards my husband quote. Have a few phone calls to make in morning so heres hoping.


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (26 Apr 2008)

Hello there.
Just to let you know that I drive a van and every year get at least three quotes. The last few years in a row AXA have been the best.


----------



## Complainer (27 Apr 2008)

Jimbobp said:


> Did you try putting him on as a named driver?


Either he's the main driver, or he's not. If you lie on the insurance proposal form (i.e. naming someone else as the main driver and the convicted driver as a named driver), this is insurance fraud and your policy may well be invalid if a claim is made.


----------



## ailbhe (27 Apr 2008)

Complainer said:


> Either he's the main driver, or he's not. If you lie on the insurance proposal form (i.e. naming someone else as the main driver and the convicted driver as a named driver), this is insurance fraud and your policy may well be invalid if a claim is made.


 

The OP already has stated that the policy is in her name and he cannot drive the car therefore she is the main user. She wants him to be able to drive the car.The quote about "naming him" was in relation to the private car not his van.


----------



## Megan (12 Dec 2008)

Anyone have any updates on doing business with Setanta Insurance. I have got a good quote from them for car insurance but as they are not long in the market I was just wondering what they are like to deal with should I have a claim etc?  Also if I take out comprehensive insurance I can get open driving for full and provisional driving licence on a comprehensive cover. i just wonder if this is correct as i have allways had open driving on my car but it is only 3rd party with full licence. Any feed back would be great.


----------



## ailbhe (12 Dec 2008)

Megan said:


> Anyone have any updates on doing business with Setanta Insurance. I have got a good quote from them for car insurance but as they are not long in the market I was just wondering what they are like to deal with should I have a claim etc? Also if I take out comprehensive insurance I can get open driving for full and provisional driving licence on a comprehensive cover. i just wonder if this is correct as i have allways had open driving on my car but it is only 3rd party with full licence. Any feed back would be great.


 

We have a lot of policies with them. Mostly vans but some cars.
No issues with day to day stuff like issuing paperwork, changes on policies etc.

We have had a few problems with claims. Straightforward claims have been dragged out for months. Not because of a reluctance to pay, or being awkward. Just lack of competance.
We've been told the cheque was issued when it wasn't, over and over and over.
In the office we now groan when someone wants to claim and they are with Setanta.

Hopefully this is just a teething problem. We have been told that the members of staff who lied to us and the customers have been dealt with etc and they hope service will improve.

As their customer service is quite good I can only hope that this is true and they will improve their claims service too.


----------



## Megan (12 Dec 2008)

Thanks Ailbhe. Thats what I was afraid off but as you say it maybe teething problems and I suppose with most insurance the claims end of it is the most difficult. Hopefully I won't have to deal with that side of the business having been claims free over 30 years. Then again it can happen.


----------



## Pennyscraper (11 Mar 2009)

Can you have a private car insurance and then have a van / commercial 4x4 on the side? does it require having only your NCB on one of them or can you have a combined policy from anyone in Ireland?


----------



## baldyman27 (11 Mar 2009)

Pennyscraper said:


> Can you have a private car insurance and then have a van / commercial 4x4 on the side? does it require having only your NCB on one of them or can you have a combined policy from anyone in Ireland?


 

I have a commercial jeep through my company and a private car in my own name, they are insured with different insurers and neither has a problem with it.


----------



## Pennyscraper (11 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> I have a commercial jeep through my company and a private car in my own name, they are insured with different insurers and neither has a problem with it.



Thanks baldyman. Is that sole proprietor or limited company?


----------

